# Punch or cutter for large ring-guage cigars?



## Scrutator (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been using a 5/16" punch almost exclusively for the last few years. With rare exception I smoke 60-guage sticks. I read somewhere recently (Puff forums?) something about a punch perhaps limiting the air flow detrimentally on larger sticks.

I've had a few problems here and there with tight draws and "tar plugs" and was attributing it to the stick either being too wet or too dry so I thought that might have been the issue. I've been keeping my sticks at 70% but will drop it down to 65%.

Thoughts?


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I think you'll be happy with the drop to 65. and when I punch large ring gauges, I punch it twice (side by side overlapping so it makes like a figure 8 shape). Much better draw on large ring gauges.

Happy puffing!


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

I too punch majority of the time, even the larger rg! I've even punched chisel & torpedoes and haven't experienced any ill effects; no tar build up no tight draw, nothing negative!
I say punch away!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

When it comes to larger gauge cigars, I use a Xikar 11mm punch. The larger diameter of the punch makes a noticeable difference in the draw for me. I have never had any problems using a punch on larger gauges, but I've had plenty of problems trying to use a cutter.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I usually punch with larger gages, but had to punch and cut the insane 7x70 Asylum stick last weekend.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

voiceoverguy said:


> I think you'll be happy with the drop to 65. and when I punch large ring gauges, I punch it twice (side by side overlapping so it makes like a figure 8 shape). Much better draw on large ring gauges.
> 
> Happy puffing!


Same here! I always carry my punch on my keychain, and so sometimes I don't even have the option to cut when I want to, so I've leared to do this more out of necessity rather than choice. I occasionally enjoy a v-cut on my large RG cigars.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I usually punch with larger gages, but had to punch and cut the insane 7x70 Asylum stick last weekend.


That's not a cigar, that's a club!

I for once think the cigars are not meant to be punched, however I don't see how it should change you're smoking experience. Maybe if its not a sharp punch it could compact the tobacco near the head too much before it actually cuts, and that might decrease the draw. Try smoking the same cigars you have had issues with by cutting them in stead of punching and that will answer your question.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I punch, unless it's a torpedo or perfecto, in which case I use my cutter or scissors. Will try the double punch figure-eight previously mentioned.


----------



## Scrutator (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all. I've tried the figure-eight double-punch and so far, so good.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw a video the other day where some cigar maker was rolling a cigar and speaking in spanish describing each step in the process. Next to him was a cigar rep translating for the crowd what the roller was saying, and it surprised me when he said that manufacturers and rollers prefer that you punch the cap so as not to destroy their work. He went on to say that cigars are constructed to best suit a punch. I was quite surprised by the comments because I have heard just the opposite from other manufacturers.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I would never never never cut a large rg cigar. Reasons being, there's way too much risk of a misfire, when cutting that large. Caps tend to pinch and run on cigars over 54-55. The other is the fact that the vast majority of fatties are rolled much more loosely than their smaller siblings, therefore offer a much more open draw. Opening the entire head causes the cigar to burn too hot and too fast. The few big boys I've smoked (I much prefer smaller rg cigars), some I've used a toothpick and if necessary, keep adding holes until I get the perfect draw.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I saw a video the other day where some cigar maker was rolling a cigar and speaking in spanish describing each step in the process. Next to him was a cigar rep translating for the crowd what the roller was saying, and it surprised me when he said that manufacturers and rollers prefer that you punch the cap so as not to destroy their work. He went on to say that cigars are constructed to best suit a punch. I was quite surprised by the comments because I have heard just the opposite from other manufacturers.


That's surprising to me too. Every cigar manufacturer that I've heard has always said to cut, not punch. Oh well, I've tried everything including the Shuriken and cutting is still my favorite and most reliable.



Herf N Turf said:


> I would never never never cut a large rg cigar. Reasons being, there's way too much risk of a misfire, when cutting that large. Caps tend to pinch and run on cigars over 54-55. The other is the fact that the vast majority of fatties are rolled much more loosely than their smaller siblings, therefore offer a much more open draw. Opening the entire head causes the cigar to burn too hot and too fast. The few big boys I've smoked (I much prefer smaller rg cigars), some I've used a toothpick and if necessary, keep adding holes until I get the perfect draw.


I've always cut cigars that big, and as long as I keep the blades between the first and second cap it always works perfectly. Problems start happening when people think they have to cut the actual cigar, and they don't realize they should only remove the cap.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been using a punch for the last month, and I really prefer it. The perfect cutter, the v cutter, the other gillotines are now on the bench. Punch is my favorite now!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I have generally used that tool that presented itself, but here lately... I am moving more and more toward the punch. I can't put my finger on what exactly it is that I prefer about the punch, but with respect to larger ring gauges, I was a little surprised at how well a punch works on the 60ga cigars. Its a bit more forgiving too. If you don't get a good draw on the first punch, make a second etc., etc. Its rare but if you blow a cut - its the end of the cigar .


----------



## Scrutator (Mar 27, 2009)

earcutter said:


> I have generally used that tool that presented itself, but here lately... I am moving more and more toward the punch. I can't put my finger on what exactly it is that I prefer about the punch, but with respect to larger ring gauges, I was a little surprised at how well a punch works on the 60ga cigars. Its a bit more forgiving too. If you don't get a good draw on the first punch, make a second etc., etc. Its rare but if you blow a cut - its the end of the cigar .


That's certainly one thing I prefer about the punch. I have yet to screw up a punch. No unraveling of the cap and never too much draw. The V-cutter is my preferred one if I must use one.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Never used a punch before, always prefer a v-cut though.


----------



## RobertNYC (Nov 3, 2013)

I personally only use a cutter or scissors. Never had a problem with large or small ring gauges.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Scrutator said:


> That's certainly one thing I prefer about the punch. I have yet to screw up a punch. No unraveling of the cap and never too much draw. The V-cutter is my preferred one if I must use one.


On larger cigars I've had bad luck with tar by using a punch. I'd rather use my V-cutter. As far as damage to the cap, yep the punch seems less destructive. BTW, my perfect cutter gets most of regular rg cigars action.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

for big gauges I use the v cutter but I cot two or three times at a few angles giving a kinda star shape.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Cutter. I use Xikar or Palio.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Take a look at the "Butterball" & "BuffleHead" from Berger Argenti
...After trying to cut those bastards i will forever punch the big guys
Although several times i have used a sharp blade to cut a V into the back when no other tools available and honestly it has worked VERY well


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

don24 said:


> for big gauges I use the v cutter but I cot two or three times at a few angles giving a kinda star shape.


Very interesting. Do you have much problems with the cut side degrading as the smoke goes on? would love to see a picture in action!


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

Incognito11 said:


> Very interesting. Do you have much problems with the cut side degrading as the smoke goes on? would love to see a picture in action!


no not at all. but I tend to be kinda anal about keeping the cap dry while I smoke and I believe this is a big factor in it staying together. man do I hate a gooey cigar going it my cake hole.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

don24 said:


> no not at all. but I tend to be kinda anal about keeping the cap dry while I smoke and I believe this is a big factor in it staying together. man do I hate a gooey cigar going it my cake hole.


haha "man do I hate a gooey cigar going it my cake hole." TRUTH


----------

